# Stupid question re hubcaps



## bhvw (Aug 31, 2013)

2013 Beetle coupe with turbine hubcaps. Hubcaps are two piece, outer blades in silver with the chrome dish hub centers. Can you remove the outer "blade" WITHOUT taking then center chrome cap off?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

bhvw said:


> 2013 Beetle coupe with turbine hubcaps. Hubcaps are two piece, outer blades in silver with the chrome dish hub centers. Can you remove the outer "blade" WITHOUT taking then center chrome cap off?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Check your Owner's Manual. It tells you how to remove the hubcap, using the round pull tool. Once you remove it, you should be able to tell if it is 2 pieces that can be separated or not.


----------



## bhvw (Aug 31, 2013)

the beet said:


> Check your Owner's Manual. It tells you how to remove the hubcap, using the round pull tool. Once you remove it, you should be able to tell if it is 2 pieces that can be separated or not.


I read the manual. It only address the tool being used with the center cap. I'm trying to avoid pulling the center cap and just removing the blade disk.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

bhvw said:


> I read the manual. It only address the tool being used with the center cap. I'm trying to avoid pulling the center cap and just removing the blade disk.


Assuming they are two separate pieces, I believe you will need to remove the center cap first anyway. 

I's easy enough to take off and reinstall. Just may want to put a small rug or mat down in case you drop it (first timers).


----------



## bhvw (Aug 31, 2013)

The turbine discs come off with the center cap in place. Used trim panel prys to pop'em off cleanly. Installed the trim rings for the Heritage look.

[URL=http://s479.photobucket.com/us.../bherst_bucket/DSC01503_zpsb35ae551.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

bhvw said:


> The turbine discs come off with the center cap in place. Used trim panel prys to pop'em off cleanly. Installed the trim rings for the Heritage look.
> 
> [URL=http://s479.photobucket.com/us.../bherst_bucket/DSC01503_zpsb35ae551.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


That was what was under the turbine wheel? A much needed improvement IMHO. I always thought that was the worst wheel design ever. :facepalm:


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

I just checked. The Turbine is not so bad. I kinda like it. I was thinking of the Twister:


----------



## bhvw (Aug 31, 2013)

the beet said:


> That was what was under the turbine wheel? A much needed improvement IMHO. I always thought that was the worst wheel design ever. :facepalm:


No. All that is under the turbine cap is the black wheel. The chrome rings were added.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

bhvw said:


> No. All that is under the turbine cap is the black wheel. The chrome rings were added.


I get it!


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

the beet said:


> I just checked. The Turbine is not so bad. I kinda like it. I was thinking of the Twister:


That's the Disc wheel. Twister is the 5 spoke black/silver wheel on the base and sun/sound Turbo.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> That's the Disc wheel. Twister is the 5 spoke black/silver wheel on the base and sun/sound Turbo.


You are so right! Just looked in one of my Beetle Accessories Brochures. I got mixed up because that image was labeled as Twister. 

See: 

http://www.edmunds.com/volkswagen/b.../2012-volkswagen-beetle-turbo-new-wheels.html

Again, Heritage, Turbine, Twister Good... Disk Not-so-Good...


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> That's the Disc wheel. Twister is the 5 spoke black/silver wheel on the base and sun/sound Turbo.


To this one that comes in Nav/Sunroof Beetle you could replace middle spoke cap with the one that comes in Heritage wheels.


----------



## Westhigh76 (Sep 6, 2013)

*Hubcap for 16"*

I got the 2012 that came with the 16" wheel covers which are rather drab...does anyone know where I can find some alternates that have the VW logo on them?


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

Does anyone have a pic of this round hubcap tool mentioned? I don't see it here in my 2013...


----------



## bhvw (Aug 31, 2013)

Obnoxiousblue said:


> Does anyone have a pic of this round hubcap tool mentioned? I don't see it here in my 2013...


There is a wire formed tool for insertion into two holes in the center disc to facilitate removal. You don't need it to pull off the blades. I used plastic trim removal tools shown in the attached photo.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Obnoxiousblue said:


> Does anyone have a pic of this round hubcap tool mentioned? I don't see it here in my 2013...


There is an illustration of the tool in your Owner's Manual.


----------

